# Poling Platform Fabrication & Installation Cost?



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm in the process of shopping for a poling platform for my 14' Billfish and wanted to see if anyone had an idea what a 'good' price would be. The first quote I got was for just over $900, second one was around $850, which I think maybe a little high from what I've seen/read. This is not an elaborate setup and for a skiff that size I can't imagine it will not require that much materials or complex bends.

Thx


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

I have one for sale in Harlingen $400. Check the classifieds for my post. All dimensions are there.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

The poling platform on my hobie skiff took quite a bit of custom fab, unless you were getting a platform off the same boat could still require some fab. Mine took three afternoons to make, round about a grand sounds about right depending on the set up, (transom mount/angle, four legs ect)
in my experience
aluminum= 100$
carbon Egret platform top= free
Dad with pipe bender and welder= priceless


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

Pudldux said:


> I have one for sale in Harlingen $400. Check the classifieds for my post. All dimensions are there.


Im down in South FL now...


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

Should cost $690-900,installed on boat. Powder coating, rod holders and lights will add on more.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Your in the right price range. 
$900 should get you something made of a heavier wall aluminum, and welds that look like a snake belly.

$500 usually gets you something made out of beer cans, glued together with popcorn.


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

CurtisWright said:


> Your in the right price range.
> $900 should get you something made of a heavier wall aluminum, and welds that look like a snake belly.
> 
> $500 usually gets you something made out of beer cans, glued together with popcorn.


understood, thanks for the confirmation.


----------

